# is my 55g now high tech.



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I just added a little 50 watt electric thingie to my 55g planted goldfish tank.

Does that now make it high tech?

history: Yesterday morning I noticed some streaks on the water surface. Seems there was a 1/32" or so crust of ice on it. Which I broke then added some food.

FWIW the tank is on a screened porch with three sides outside walls and the fourth the screen. It receives direct sunlight in the morning for a few hours. It also has no hood and is the "classic" beaslbob build type tank. Temperatures last night and the night before were around 20F with chill factors under 10.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Might be biofilm. Add some surface agitation like a bubbler, a protein skimmer, or more plants.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> Might be biofilm. Add some surface agitation like a bubbler, a protein skimmer, or more plants.


Oh no that would really make it high tech. *old dude

my .02


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

More plants would make it high tech? You should read more. Shame on you Bob!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Also, are you talking about a 50W heater? If so, why do you have one on a goldy tank? They're cold water fish.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> Also, are you talking about a 50W heater? If so, why do you have one on a goldy tank? They're cold water fish.


but they're not ice fish. *old dude

I meant the bubbler and stuff would make it high tech not the plants.


my .02


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> but they're not ice fish


Are you talking about a pond? Why are you worried about it freezing?

If it's a pond, a bubbler would prevent the pond from freezing solid. Yes, there will be a top sheet of ice, but IME the ice layer at the surface actually insulates the water (similar to a snow cave, kinda counter-intuitive).

Alternatively, you could invest in a tank you could keep in your garage, where there's less chance of it freezing...you'll still need a bubbler though.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

it's a 55g tank.

Gee I wonder if aquarium shops would have ice skater statutes for my tank. *old dude


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Why are you worried about it freezing?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> Why are you worried about it freezing?


Because it froze.

(don't want to crack the tank)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Odd. Is your tank in the house? Are you out of power or something?

I still say bubbler


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

His tank is on a porch coz his wife is a meany and doesnt allow him to bring it in. My concern is that goldfish go dormant in the cold, and still feeding them...wont that mess them up? Second worry is that 50 isnt going to do jack poo in a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> Odd. Is your tank in the house? Are you out of power or something?
> 
> I still say bubbler


nawwwww

It's on our covered back porch which has three outside walls and a screen for the 4th wall. about 15 ft x10ft or so.

The porch has power but untill the now nothing electric was in use.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Bubbler. And a 250W-300W heater


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

High tech lol. This is a funny thread, everyone seems lost



Summer said:


> that 50 isnt going to do jack poo in a 55 gallon tank.


I'd agree for tropical, but if it's just to keep the ice off won't it do that?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

snail said:


> High tech lol. This is a funny thread, everyone seems lost
> 
> 
> I'd agree for tropical, but if it's just to keep the ice off won't it do that?


maybe just barely....but that little heater is going to be overworking I would be concerned about the heater failing or cracking. Especially once the temps REALLY drop. If you must use the smaller heaters could you add another one, one on each side? otherwise the side away from the heater is probably going to have a massive temp difference since theres no water circulation going on


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

snail said:


> High tech lol. This is a funny thread, everyone seems lost
> 
> 
> I'd agree for tropical, but if it's just to keep the ice off won't it do that?


looks like we have been found out folks. *old dude

Tell ya al what. I'll just plug it in when temperature it prediced to be below 30F.

Oh dern manual operation again. Now I have to do something.

worth still .02


----------



## Russell (Jun 20, 2011)

If you find an aquarium heater with a setting for "defrost" or a thermostat that goes down to 40 degrees please let us know.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol, funny read indeed. 

Now, post some pictures!! Don't ya think we would want to see a ice topped glass tank??  Or a fish poking it's mouth out of an ice hole for food!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

That would involve Bob getting all high tech again. I swear he's Amish


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

no it sounds like he started this thread to be a smart a**

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

jccaclimber said:


> You're going to need a 1000 watt heater, and a chiller just in case it starts to overheat. I also recommend some little statues to put on the ice. Given that your fish are more or less hibernating, do they really need food?


LMAO

Rick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

whitetiger61 said:


> no it sounds like he started this thread to be a smart a**
> 
> Rick


^


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Gizmo said:


> That would involve Bob getting all high tech again. I swear he's Amish





> no it sounds like he started this thread to be a smart a**


Should we start a poll? Which one is Bob?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Hey if I can't laugh at myself who can I laugh at. LOL


Besides who else would have an aquarium with an ice cap.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I want an aquarium with an ice cap....

Oh, wait, that's a pond :/


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

But it's the glass that makes it exciting!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Too bad we can't ask the fish what it thinks......


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bet that poor fish wishes he could jump ship.I honestly do not understand why people have fish if they are not going to properly care for them.

Hey I know.Go outside and stir the water with a spoon every hour.That isnt high teck at all.Will mix well with your amish ways.

Then again I guess youll have to do something.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

he doesnt want hight tech because he cant take care of a high tech tank.

Rick


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

We are talking about goldfish, they actually do fine in very cold conditions.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> but they're not ice fish. *old dude
> 
> I meant the bubbler and stuff would make it high tech not the plants.
> 
> ...


lol saw that coming, a layer of ice and they are still kicking? thats amazing. with a heater dont you want some form of current or movement in the water to spread the heat out? would be more effective but then again, anything that must be plugged in is a big no no for you Bob lol *pc


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> Hey if I can't laugh at myself who can I laugh at. LOL
> 
> 
> Besides who else would have an aquarium with an ice cap.


no one but you Bob


----------

